
SigintOS: A Wireless Hacking and Pen-Testing Distro Review - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/sigintos-a-wireless-pentest-distro-review-a7ea93ee8f8b
======
jwives
For a wireless-focused distro, there's also pentoo[1].

I prefer customizing a general purpose distribution to my own liking vs. using
a dedicated "hacking" distro, so maybe I'll always miss it but: what's the
point of this? The author concludes their review with the following:

> Bottom line, an SDR toolset is a must have tool for both the hacker looking
> to penetrate targets and for the security conscious sysadmin who performs
> their own security audits.

But, as I see it, they undermine this point in the paragraph immediately
preceding it:

> The only drawback is the lack of classic WiFi hacking tools (aircrack,
> reaver, wifite, kismet, …) that would allow us to have a definitive
> workstation to own all of the airwaves.

The tools which are highlighted to make SigintOS stand out against something
like pentoo (easy-button IMSI catcher, GPS spoofing) seem significantly less
useful for 99% of engagements than something that makes dealing with WiFi
"easy." I'd love to know the application of these things in engagements if
anyone has feedback. Are they cool? Sure! Whether they're generally useful is
less clear.

[1]: [https://pentoo.ch/](https://pentoo.ch/)

